# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Fjala/fjalët më të bukura që ju kanë thënë deri tani

## xixe xixellonja

Mirdita e dashura Shoqeri


*Cila Fjale ju duket me e bukura ne gjuhen Shqipe?
                        dhe
Cila Fjali ju pelqen me se shumti kur e thot nje Femer ( e dashura) nji Mashkull (i dashuri)?*


Mua me pelqen FJALA - Te Dua, dhe FJALIA - Dua te bej te lumtur gjat ter jetes!...

....Pershendetje, me Nderime dhe  Respet per te gjith.

----------


## Tetovar

Fjala-Zemra ime  Fjali-dua te jem me tij gjithnje,...

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Per mu eshte fjala ose fjalia ( O drite o jete )*

----------


## Adriano-10

Rast origjinal, dialogu eshte zhvilluar ne drite te kuqe ne semafor, duke prit kalimin me veture!


*Ajo:* me ke thene se e ke dashur shume?

_Une: po, te kam treguar vet!_

*Ajo:* i hate her!

_Une: pse, ajo s'te ka be gje, pse ta uresh!_

*Ajo:* me duket se te ka shijuar para meje, te ka thith nektarin e dashurise, qe duhet te ma dhurosh mua!

_Une: mos mendo ashtu, une kam fuqi te te dashuroj edhe me shume ty, mandej ne kohen qe une kam qene me te bashke, une dhe ty kishim vetem miqesi platonike, dhe asgje me shume_

*Ajo:* whatever, jam e tej mase elumtur qe je me mua, dhe qe ke arritur te harrosh ate!

_Une: a me don?_

*Ajo*: me nuk te dashur, nuk me kishte ne veturen tende!

_Une: me premton, se kurre ne jete, nuk e permend ate?_

*Ajo:* nuk premtoj, sepse zemra me dhemb, kur mendoj se dashurine qe te ka falur perendia e ke ndajt edhe me nje tjeter?

_Une: po tash, cka te bejme?_

*Ajo:* si mendon cka te bejme?

_Une: do zgjedhesh dashurine time ndaj teje, apo do mendosh per ish ate goce dhe do lendohesh cdo dite?_

*Ajo:* perdja ka re me, ti je i imi, besoj se asnje femer nuk don sikur une apo te ka dashur?

_Une: pse gjithmone i mban mend tek e kaluara?_

*Ajo:* po nuk po dije, kur duash me nje njeri te ndash gjithcka, sic je ti, duash te dish edhe detalin me te vogel!

_Une: me konfuzon, sinqerisht, G***** ( emri saj)_

*Ajo:*  mos ke dert zemer, unë te dua ashtu sic je N**** (emri im)! ( me puthi embel ne ato momente)


----

Ky eshte momenti me i embel i jetes sime, dhe dialogun e shkruajtur me larte e mbaj ne zemer, eshte shume prekes per mua!

----------


## xixe xixellonja

[QUOTE=Adriano-10]*Ajo:*  mos ke dert zemer, unë* te dua ashtu sic je* QUOTE]

*...ju lutem mos delni ka tema...mos shkruani..histori...apo ditare dashurie...fjala eshte per nji Fjal apo per nji Fjali...
Adriano...te falenderoj per Historin tende te Dashuris..por kishte me qen e mjaftushme kejo me kryesorja...TE DUA ESHTU SIQ JE... dhe kejo me duket nji fjali e shkelqyeshme...*

----------


## mitjuk

> Fjala/fjalet me te bukura qe ju kane thene deri tani.


Fjala ma e mir  qe me kan than deri tesh jan te rujt  zoti ty e tan çka kie 

e  ishalla  i merr letrat  shpajt

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

*Ki Kujdes  shpirt  mos u vono shume*.................... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Se di nese mund ta quaje fjale e bukur..Kohet e fundit me ka then dikush::

O zot sa i mire je, "Si djal kopertinash" 

Hera e par qe e kam degjuar kete,prandaj mu duke e bukur dhe e vecant [-_^]*

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

[QUOTE=xixe xixellonja]


> *Ajo:*  mos ke dert zemer, unë* te dua ashtu sic je* QUOTE]
> 
> *...ju lutem mos delni ka tema...mos shkruani..histori...apo ditare dashurie...fjala eshte per nji Fjal apo per nji Fjali...
> Adriano...te falenderoj per Historin tende te Dashuris..por kishte me qen e mjaftushme kejo me kryesorja...TE DUA ESHTU SIQ JE... dhe kejo me duket nji fjali e shkelqyeshme...*



Po pse o Xixe?! Nganjehere njerezve i mbeten ne mend pak me shume fjale se nje fjali, sepse kane boll vend bosh ne memorje qe te thithin dhe informacion te ri. Ti deshe te dije fjalen me te bukur, por nje fjale e vetme, pa shoqe, ne te shumten e rasteve, eshte boshe.  :buzeqeshje: 


Pastaj ti nuk mund ti thush Adrianos se car duhet ti duket atij e bukur, dhe se cili fragment i bisedes eshte me i rendesishmi per tu fut te tema jote. Atij ja ka mbushur shpritin i gjithe dialogu, dhe prandaj e ka vene.

Hallall Adriano!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alket123

Fjala/fjalet me te bukura qe ju kane thene deri tani?

"check out the boobies! great boobs darling"
"you have nice legs darling!"

anyway, do them mendime, qe juve menjehere do i pronesoni, por jane copyrighted.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Fjala/fjalet me te bukura qe ju kane thene deri tani?
> 
> "check out the boobies! great boobs darling"
> "you have nice legs darling!"
> 
> anyway, do them mendime, qe juve menjehere do i pronesoni, por jane copyrighted.


te ka thon ty femra qe ke linja tshkelqyme ene kom tbukra... zakonisht ndodh e kunderta  :uahaha:  lolzzzzzzz po a i ke me te vertete tpakten :P  :pa dhembe:  lmaoo

mu kto te zakonshmet me kan thene nfakt... spara mbaj mend noj gje kshu shume romantike :P

"ta hongsha shpirtin" e perdorte dikur sh njoni :P

----------


## EDUARDI

Fjala Me E Bukur Qe Me Kan Then Deri Me Sot Eshte

Si Ke Shpirtin E Mire Ashtu Ta Befte Zoti Jeten Sa Me Te Mire

----------


## MaDaBeR

"O Xemel", kjo fjale me pelqen me shume nga te gjitha.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

[QUOTE=Gogla e Kuqe]


> Po pse o Xixe?! Nganjehere njerezve i mbeten ne mend pak me shume fjale se nje fjali, sepse kane boll vend bosh ne memorje qe te thithin dhe informacion te ri. Ti deshe te dije fjalen me te bukur, por nje fjale e vetme, pa shoqe, ne te shumten e rasteve, eshte boshe..
> 
> 
> Pastaj ti nuk mund ti thush Adrianos se car duhet ti duket atij e bukur, dhe se cili fragment i bisedes eshte me i rendesishmi per tu fut te tema jote. Atij ja ka mbushur shpritin i gjithe dialogu, dhe prandaj e ka vene.
> 
> Hallall Adriano!


*...ne pergjithesi me interesojn mendimet e te tjerve ne çdo aspekt dhe i Respetoj shummmm..po ashtu dhe ket te Adriano10...por deshta tju them qe mos te delni nga tema...mir po ti perse nuk na e shkrove sado pak nji fjali ...apo je duke menduar ende e cila te pelqen me se shumti, ndoshta ke shum fjali ...kalofesh mir dhe çdo te mir..po ashtu Pershendetje per te gjith Bukuroshat dhe Bukuroshet Shqiptare, kudo qe gjinden.*

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

cuca jeme e vogel ose ne gjuhen letrara vajza ime e vogel

----------


## xixe xixellonja

*...Fjala, me e bukur...MBRETRESH...  ...apo PRINCES...Pershendetje per te gjith...*

----------


## ARNOLD_777

Un te dua ti s'me do leri nazet o djalo. S'ka fjale me te bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _Elena_

*Per mua fjalet me te bukura qe kam degjuar kohen e fundit jan 
PiTuSsIiIi  dhe Princes *

----------


## TikTak

*Ju lutem shkruani shqip!Flm.*

----------


## Visage

Kohet e fundit me pelqen nje version i emrit tim me perkedheli dhe fjala Spilti.  :shkelje syri:  

Nje nga gjerat qe me kane mbetur ne mendje eshte kur dikush me tha:  
"Mjafton te shikoj ne syte e tu dhe e kuptoj qe ti mund te arrish gjithcka"  :buzeqeshje:

----------

